# bettas



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Dad:









Mom:









The kids:
3 weeks old, their colors are just starting to develop


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

So far only one fry with deformed swim bladder. Everyone else look normal.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!!
Will be interesting to see how the Lil guys color up.
Cheers!!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Good work! 

Looks like they have much better toplines. Also looks like they might colour up similar to their mom. Hopefully some with yellow pop up.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

these guys have WAY better overall form than the other batch. Hopefully this will be the start of my own line  

One fry I'm 100% will color up just like mom. The others I'm not too sure of atm. Keeping my fingers crossed for yellows, if not, next generation


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

The babies are doing great. Three males went to new homes already!


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a female I got from Athena:


























Not the easiest to get a good clear pic of because she doesn't stay still. I can't wait for her to spawn.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow......... she is nice and fat~


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Wow......... she is nice and fat~


This is nothing compared to what she should be in a week. I've just started conditioning her for spawning.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

CCBettas said:


> This is nothing compared to what she should be in a week. I've just started conditioning her for spawning.


WORMS WORMS WORMS!!!! What a lucky fish~


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like she's grown quite a bit. Time to get those worms out of the fridge XD


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

She's beautiful.


----------

